# Anyone own a Ceado e92



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I have been looking at one of these on different sites today seems to be a match for the robur be interested to hear any owners views on one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not seen any owners on here but of course there may well be. I know someone who wants to review one! I have has the K10!Fresh and would be surprised if it had an edge on that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure anyone has one on here .,

Some threads on HB are them worth searching .

One of the londinium guys had a e37? Have a read of this thread

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/225-ceado-e37s


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ceado could be too far up their own arse for a review to be possible I am afraid.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I have not seen any owners on here but of course there may well be. I know someone who wants to review one! I have has the K10!Fresh and would be surprised if it had an edge on that!


No there is not much that could make a k10 Blush in all fairness I agree completely


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tiny tamper said:


> be interested to hear any owners views on one.


Click on HB then.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Click on HB then.


Click on what now?!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not sure anyone has one on here .,
> 
> Some threads on HB are them worth searching .
> 
> ...


Not a glowing report lol put me right off


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tiny tamper said:


> Click on what now?!!


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e-92-first-impressions-t28922.html


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Thanks dwalsh1


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Ceado could be too far up their own arse for a review to be possible I am afraid.


Not a review but I found this. Page 7 is an article about Ceado working with two British baristas while developing the E92 - part puff piece part interest story.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well CEADO finally Responded, so I should be getting 2 review units an E37S and an E92. Will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Is size "reasonable" without a hopper? Do they have a small hopper? Retention?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Well CEADO finally Responded, so I should be getting 2 review units an E37S and an E92. Will be interesting to see how they compare.


Dave, have you owned or reviews any of the "titan" grinders? e.g EK43, K10, Robur, Mythos, Nino, even the K30? E92 vs a Robur (the "standard") would be great.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

IIRC DaveC wasn't sold on big grinders for domestic use.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> IIRC DaveC wasn't sold on big grinders for domestic use.


Why not though? - I think there are enough reviews and evidence to prove that there is substantial improvement and taste difference. Other than price and size, are there any drawbacks?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

charris said:


> Why not though? - I think there are enough reviews and evidence to prove that there is substantial improvement and taste difference.


Apparently not. CC offered to go round with some big boys to show the difference between them and the Mini-E Dave was using previously but dunno if it ever came to anything. Since the Zenith came on the scene that's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

charris said:


> Dave, have you owned or reviews any of the "titan" grinders? e.g EK43, K10, Robur, Mythos, Nino, even the K30? E92 vs a Robur (the "standard") would be great.


I have used some of them yes, including K30 and some top end stuff in the Roastery. I had a K8 briefly, but sent it back as I am pretty sure the burrs were misaligned. The thing I liked about the Ceado grinders was how short they are in the body. So the E37S with the 84mm burs should fit under standard height cabinets using the Mini E short hopper, if the Zenith 65E hopper fits, then it might even be shorter. The E92, not sure, might have to cut the Mazzer hopper down or see if the 65E short hopper allows it to go under a cabinet. For my Kitchen as long as they go 50% under is good as I can get the lid off and fill with beans. The K8 was too tall to do that and many of the other big grinders are just too big for me personally e.g. Mythos sized etc...

However, we shall see what happens....I'm open minded about it. If one/both of the grinders is good, then I at least get the chance to have a damm good try, before I buy....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps Dave will be a convert, I quite like the size vs performance of the caedo range, I am sure Dave will post his findings on here.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Given that these grinders are made in continental Europe why are they so much cheaper in the USA (WLL)? And why are they priced £ for € against the European price?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Obnic said:


> Given that these grinders are made in continental Europe why are they so much cheaper in the USA (WLL)? And why are they priced £ for € against the European price?


Because America is God's chosen land, and in God's chosen land, everything is cheap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Given that these grinders are made in continental Europe why are they so much cheaper in the USA (WLL)? And why are they priced £ for € against the European price?


Probably ask Ceado


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> Because America is God's chosen land, and in God's chosen land, everything is cheap.


Including the $


----------

